# looking for a reliable .380 handgun for wife



## jross (Dec 17, 2008)

I am looking for a reliable .380 for my wife. Somewhere around $250 - $350. Any input would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Ruthless (Nov 6, 2008)

I often carry a Sig 232 in .380, and although it is well over the $350 you want to spend it is worth it. I looked at some cheaper guns but decided that if I was going to trust my life to a gun I wanted to make damn sure I had a gun I could trust.

The Sig is a nice pistol, well made, and very accurate for a gun of its size. I have no problems putting all 7 rounds in the kill zone at 25 yards. It is not a tiny little gun but I can carry it in a front pocket holster with most of my jeans.

I have shot one of the new Ruger LCP .380 pistols and unless the guy was within 20 feet I wouldn't feel confident I could hit him. Nice size but IMO thats where benefits end; I'll stick with the Sig.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

not much with reliability in your price range. the P3AT is small and can be reliable but it isn't easy to shoot and can be prone to shooter induced stoppages. The sig is an excellent gun, but for the size and weight you are better wth a 9mm - a better round with higher capacity in essentiallt the same size gun. a glock 19, 26 or a s&w j frame in that order are much better choices.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Ruger just came out with a small 380 earlier this year.

Chuck Norris drives an ice cream truck covered in human skulls.


----------



## mike landrich (Jul 5, 2008)

I'd go with a Sig. I've put a lot of rounds thru a P230. Nice, well made gun, easy to conceal and shoots well.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

My wife has a Sig 230 she's carried for nigh onto 20 years. She also has a S&W Lady Smith 9MM, but her go to carry gun is that little Sig...


----------



## RemingtonCDL (Oct 9, 2008)

keltec 380 is the best for the money reliable and shoots great


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I have a Jiminez .380 that cost a bit over $100. It's small, comes with two magazines and I have never had a jam with well over 500 rounds expended, including the high dollar PD rounds.
I would love to have either a Kel-Tec or a Ruger, but for self defense at hand shaking distances, this one works just fine.
Burl


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I have a Kel Tec in 9 mm. Great little gun.


----------



## Dany (Jun 11, 2008)

Yea, you would be doing ok with a Kel Tec P3AT, or look into the Ruger LCP if she has smaller hands. You would be in business if you could inf a deal on a used Colt Mustang.

Why a .380? You could probably find something with a little more pressure for less, and if you could go 9 x 19 you would save on range ammo.

If nothing else I guess go Hi Point.


----------

